# How long to wean pups?



## bziegler (Mar 9, 2011)

We have 9 puppies that will be 4 weeks old this Friday. Our female seems to be spending less and less time in there with them How long until they are fully weaned, and should I put some puppy food in with them ?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I usually start offering food to my puppies around 4-5 weeks depending on the female. By 6 weeks they are eating 4 times per day pretty much all they want. I still allow the female access to the puppies as long as she wants to feed them. Vala weans earlier than Nike did (who would have fed her puppies forever).


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We start our pups at 4 weeks with grinded kibble mixed with water or goat's milk. Let the mom feed them at night only for maybe another week or until she has had enough of them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

No fair! You simply can't speak of puppies with out including pictures!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed raw so I grind up chicken parts, add warm water to make a gruel. Eventually I stop with the warm water, add in more types of meats/rmb and then pieces they have to rip, tear and chew.


----------

